# EPDM Coatings Corporate



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

The only Liquid EPDM rubber in the world. One coat application and a life expectancy of 18-20 years call 855-281-0940 for details and pricing
Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajOfnPWXrb8&t=12s


----------

